# Gewicht Angelschnur



## minibip (25. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe im Inernet nichts gefunden, darum meine Frage jetzt an euch:

Was wiegt eine normale Angelschnur aus Nylon 0,4mm pro Meter?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
minibip


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Unter 1g, weil das meine digitale Küchenwaage nichtmal anzeigt.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

nicht viel
kann man schlecht wiegen wei die nicht auf dem boden liegen bleibt sondern sich auch in die luft stellt
aber ich denk mal pro meter wiegt die so gut wie nix
warum?


----------



## Fischhaker (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Warum willst du das wissen?#c


----------



## weserwaller (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*



minibip schrieb:


> Was wiegt eine normale Angelschnur aus Nylon 0,4mm pro Meter?




1.volle Spule wiegen

2.leere Spule wiegen 

3. Differenz durch Meter teilen 

4. nun hast Du das Gewicht je Meter


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> nicht viel
> kann man schlecht wiegen wei die nicht auf dem boden liegen bleibt sondern sich auch in die luft stellt


Wus?!


----------



## Brassenwilli (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Moin moin,
ein Angelkollege von mir hat da vielleicht die richtige Hilfe im Netz gefunden und zwar einen Kalkulator zur Berechnung der Schnurfassung einer Rolle 
die drei "w´s" und den "Punkt" davor und schon kann auf der entsprechenden Seite das kleine hilfreiche Programm heruntergeladen werden.

norre.dk/linecapacity.html

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren.


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*



weserwaller schrieb:


> 1.volle Spule wiegen
> 
> 2.leere Spule wiegen
> 
> ...



genau so.

Oder halt theoretische Abschätzung:

Pi * Radius^2 * Läge * Dichte = Gewicht

Also: 3,14 * (0,2*10^-3)m^2 * 1m * 1000kg/m^3= Gewicht in kg

(für DIchte hab ich mal die von Wasser angenommen.)

mfg Kretzer (Klug*******rmodus)


----------



## stefano89 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

@MG-Fan-NRW: Wenn du dich wiegst, liegt dann etwa dein Kopf auch auf der Waage????
Was ist denn das bitte für eine Aussage xD
Es geht so am besten, wie Weserwaller es beschrieben hat. Und je mehr Schnur du zum wiegen verwendest, desto genauer wird das Ergebnis, Da du wohl nicht die Möglichkeit hast, eine Waage im Mikrogramm-Bereich zu benutzen.
Aber das interessiert mich jetzt, wieso du das wissen willst?
Die Methode von Ketzter ist doch sehr ungenau, dann kannste auch gleich einen Meter in die Hand nehmen und abschätzen...1. kannst du den Radius der Schnur nie so genau wissen, wie es für diese Methode von Nöten wäre, da fast alle Schnurhersteller die Angaben nicht wirklich genau machen und zudem die meisten Schnüre nicht wirklich rund sind und zum 2. Hat die Angelschnur auch nicht die Dichte von Wasser, ich denke die weicht doch schon ziemlich davon ab.
Ist ja auch von Schnur zu schnur unterschiedlich, womit dann die berechnete Masse teilweise sehr weit vom richtigen Wert abweicht.
Wie gesagt, dann kannste auch gleich schätzen.
Wenn dus unbedingt wissen willst, dann wieg eine möglichst große Spule mit und ohne Schnur und rechne das auf einen Meter um.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Wofür bitte? Der Sinn ist nicht ersichtlich!

Aber herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Beitrag;-), erinnert mich ein wenig an "Was kann man in einer leeren Garage basteln"!


----------



## minibip (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Danke für die regen Antworten.

Ich brauche eine extrem leichte und zugleich stabile Schnur für ein Projekt im Modellflugbereich.

Ich müsste wissen was zB 100m Schnur wiegen, wenn diese zu schwer ist brauche ich mir keine zu kaufen, und muss mir was anderes überlegen.

Gruß
minibip


----------



## Theo254 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

wenn es dir nur darum geht das die schnur was aushalten soll
dann nehm doch dünne geflochtene
kommste vom gewicht her bestimmt besser mit weg wie mit mono


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*



minibip schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für die regen Antworten.
> 
> ...



sag mal wie stabil sie sein soll, hier wird dir bestimmt jemand ewas Schnur abwiegen können.
Falls die Schnur keine Dehnung haben muss dann ist Geflochtene (Dyneema) die richtige Wahl.


----------



## minibip (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Die Schnur muss keine Dehnung haben.

Ich sag jetzt mal 1000-1500g Gewicht muss die Schnur halten können. Grob übern Daumen gepeilt.

Die Schnur dient zum Einholen eines Wetterballons um Winde zu bestimmen.
Je höher ich den Ballon steigen lasse, desto schwerer wird die Schnur,die am Ballon zieht.

Um den Ballon wieder einzuholen muss ja nur entgegen den Auftrieb ziehen, diesen kann ich ja durch eine geeigenete Menge an Helium recht gut einstellen.

Ohne Schnur würde mir der Ballon zwar auch die Messwerte liefern, die ich brauche, nur würde der Ballon so hoch steigen, dass ich diesen nie wieder sehen würde. Laut Berechnung der Ballonwanddehnung und Materialstärke, würde der Ballon ca 15km aufsteigen, 14,95km zuviel.

Bei 15km platzt der Ballon aufgrund des fehlenden Außendrucks.

Vom Drift durch Wind ganz abzusehen.


Übrigens ein sehr symphatisches Forum hier #6

Einen schönen Samstag Abend euch allen

Gruß
minibip


----------



## antonio (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

1,5 kg scheint mir ein bischen wenig für dein vorhaben.
wie groß ist denn der ballon?
und ich glaub kaum, daß angelschnur hierfür zu schwer ist.
wie schwer darf die schnur denn sein bei sagen wir mal 100m?

antonio


----------



## stefano89 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Angelschnur dazu zu schwer sein wird.
Zumal er ja im ersten Post von Nylon spricht, also keiner Monofilen.
Wenn du uns jetzt noch sagst, wie groß der Ballon ist, dann könnten wir dir gleich noch eine Schnurdicke empfehlen.
Du wirst sicher nirgends eine leichtere und stabilere Schnur finden, als wie sie im Angelsport benutzt wird.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## minibip (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

je nach dem welchen Ballon ich nehme, habe ich eine Nutzlast von 250-1000g.


Natürlich auch von der Heliumfüllung abhängig.

Die 1,5kg Kraftaufwand habe ich geschätzt, ich habe bis jetzt alles nur ''geplant'' genaue Werte kann ich erst nach dem Feldversuch euch mitteilen.

Mittels benötiger Länge an Seil + benötigter Kraft zum ziehen müsste sich ja der Seildurchmesser berechnen lassen.

Ich denke besser zuerst ein dickeres Seil nehmen und wenn nötig dann ein dünnes probieren, wie wenn mir das ganze Gerät wegfliegt.

Für's Equipment unten am Ballon habe ich mal 300 gramm gerechnet

Gruß
minibip


----------



## antonio (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

also hat der ballon nen auftrieb von mindestens 1 kg.
hier mußt du jetzt noch die windkräfte hinzurechnen.
mit ner 10 kg schnur solltest du da auf der sicheren seite sein.

antonio


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

1,5 kg? Ich weiß ja nicht was für ne Art Wetterballon ihr da gedacht habt, aber denkt mal an den Wind!?! Außerdem solltet ihr beim Ballon runterhohlen den Luftwiderstand mit berücksichtigen, wollt das Teil ja nicht in Zeitlupe und mega vorsichtig einhohlen |kopfkrat

Also das Gewicht der Schnur rauszubekommen sollte nicht das Problem sein, Datenblätter besorgen, Hersteller kontaktieren, oder am Einfachsten: Wiegen, so wie oben beschrieben.


Darf man mal fragen um was für eine Art von Projekt es sich handelt ? (Privat, Schüler/Studentenprojekt, etc...)


mfg Kretzer


----------



## minibip (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Wiegen kann ich so auf die schnelle keine Angelschnur, da keine zur Hand #t

Wo könnte ich denn Datenblätter bekommen bzw runterladen?


Das ganze ist ein Privatprojekt.Finanztechnisch bin ich aber Student (im wirklichen Leben auch|supergri(Alter 19), Ausbildung in Naturwissenschaften)

Ich wollte einerseits Temperatur und Luftdruckmessungen machen, andererseits auch Windrichtungsbestimmungen in Höhe.

Wer kann mir die Daten liefern die ich brauche?

Was wiegen 50m 10kg belastbare superleichte Angelschnur?

Gruß
minibip


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Wenig... sehr wenig. Kann morgen mal spasseshalber ein paar Meter 20lb Power Pro auf die Waage legen (aber nur auf 0,1g genau). Bei 50m würde ich spontan auf unter 20gr tippen (kann schlecht schätzen).

Aber weshalb so kompliziert, ab in den nächsten Drachenladen, die haben auch das was du brauchst.


----------



## minibip (25. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank, dass du das für mich abwiegst! 
Auf 0,1g ist mehr als genau genug.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß
minibip


----------



## minibip (26. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, die Mononylonschnüre oder die verdrillten Schnüre?

Gibts da erhebliche Gewichtsunterschiede?

@Rubberduck: Das hab ich mir gestern Abend auch noch überlegt, wenn man den Satz des Pytagoras anwendet, erhalte ich eine Seillänge von ~71m, bei einem Drift von 45 Grad

Hier eine Skizze http://picz.to/image/CqI

Gruß


----------



## antonio (26. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

mono ist billiger.
für deine zwecke aber ausreichend.
hol dir für nen paar schmale taler ne ca 40er bis 50er und alles wird gut.
dein pythagoras stimmt nicht ganz, da die schnur nicht gerade gespannt ist sondern im bogen durchhängt.
die handelsüblichen spulen haben so ab 200m.
kosten jetzt mal grob über den daumen 3 €.

antonio


----------



## minibip (26. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Also sowas in der Art?








Wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagen kann, was da das Gewicht pro 100 Meter ist bin ich glücklich 

Stimmt,  die Biegung der Schnur hatte ich ganz außenvor gelassen |kopfkrat
Pythagoras nützt mir also nicht viel ^^

Gruß
minibip


----------



## minibip (26. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

10N Auftrieb ist zuviel,soviel benötige nicht

Bei 1N kann ich ja 1kg Masse innerhalb von 1 Sekunde auf 1m/s beschleunigen.
Der Auftrieb nimmt natürlich mit steigender Höhe wegen der fallenden Dichtedifferenz ab.

Das ganze theoretische Wissen und Überlegungen wollte ich  im praktischen Feldversuch feststellen.

Nach dem Motto learning by doing.

Die Berechnungen von Drift, Angriffsfläche, Steigrate etc stelle ich mir nicht so einfach vor.



> Bei gleicher Tragkraft wird die monofile Schnur mehr Gewicht und Windlast mitbringen.


Was meinst du damit genau? Könnest du das bitte näher erläutern?


Gruß


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Gegeben: Dichte von Polyamid = 1,14 g/cm³, 1m 40er Angelschnur entspricht einem Zylinder mit 100 cm Länge und 0,4 mm entspricht 0,04 cm
Gesucht: Masse m
m = Volumen mal Dichte
= Grundfläche mal Höhe mal Dichte
= Pi mal Radius zum Quadrat mal Dichte
= (3,14 mal (0,02)²cm²) mal 100 cm mal 1,14 g/cm³
= 0,125 cm³ mal 1,14 g/cm³
= 0,14 g
Ein Meter 40er Angelschnur hätte demnach die Masse von 0,14 g,
hundert Meter nur 14 g?

So, wer hat Lust nachzurechnen ;-) ?


----------



## minibip (26. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Deine Berechnung ist korrekt!

Volle Punktzahl :m


100m müssten 14g entsprechen, wenn die Dichte des Seils, deiner genannten Dichte entspricht.

Sehr gut, das Gewicht spürt der Ballon ja fast nicht.

Gruß
minibip


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Glaub nach soviel Informationen kiann ich mir das wiegen sparen (kam noch nicht dazu).


----------



## Maifliege (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Ich hab so etwas mal mit einem Drachen versucht um unseren Sohn zu bespaßen. Dachte ne Meeresrolle mit 250m 40iger mono brächte einen Drachen richtig hoch. Irrtum. Ich hatte den Winddruck unterschätzt. Der Luftwiderstand der Schnur verbrauchte den Längenvorteil gegenüber konventionellen geflochtenen, vielleicht 40m, mit dem Drachen mitgelieferten Schnüren fast vollständig. Der Drache zog zwar 250m ab, kam aber nicht höher als mit der 40m geflochtenen Schnur. Unterschätzen darfst du auch den Zug nicht. Ich würde nicht unter 15kg gehen und dann folglich ne schlanke Geflochtene.
TL von den Maifliegen


----------



## minibip (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hallo!

Danke Maifliege für deinen Beitrag!

Das Thema ist also nicht so einfach, wie ich mir gedacht habe.

Ich werde auf jedenfall genug Auftrieb brauchen, um Drift zu vermeiden und den Druck auf der Schnur vom Wind auszugleichen.

Alles garnicht so einfach.

Ich werde euch von den Resultaten berichten

Gruß


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*



minibip schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 10N Auftrieb ist zuviel,soviel benötige nicht
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Was ist denn das bitte für ne Rechnung?!? 

10N deines Ballons trägt ca. 1kg.


----------



## Janbr (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Ich will jetzt nicht klugsch....., aber (so fangen alle guten Saetze an). Bevor du das Ding steigen laesst, wurde ich mich bei der DFS informieren. Je nach Oertlichkeit sind naemlich "Starts" von Fluggeraeten wie Drachen und Ballonen in Ihrer Steighoehe limitiert bzw. genehmigungspflichtig.

Angaben hierzu kann dir die Flugsicherung oder wahlweise der naechste Flughafen geben.

Wenn du genauere Angaben zum wo machen kannst, kann ich dir evtl. auch schon mal ne hausnummer nennen.

Noch ein Tipp, wenn du mir sagst von welchem Gebier wir reden, kann ich dir evtl. den Link der naechsten Wetterstation geben, die fuer gewoehnlich genau diese Daten erfassen....

Gruss
Jan


----------



## marioschreiber (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Das ist ja mal ein interessantes Thema !

Wenn die Schnur denn dann feststeht, dann werden wir ihm noch hundert mögliche Knoten vorschlagen.
Wäre ärgerlich wenn hier endlich die passende Schnur gefunden wird, der Ballon aber wegen eines ungeeigneten Knotens verloren geht.


----------



## antonio (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein interessantes Thema !
> 
> Wenn die Schnur denn dann feststeht, dann werden wir ihm noch hundert mögliche Knoten vorschlagen.
> Wäre ärgerlich wenn hier endlich die passende Schnur gefunden wird, der Ballon aber wegen eines ungeeigneten Knotens verloren geht.



NOKNOTE

antonio


----------



## Janbr (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Nachtrag:

http://www.dfs.de/dfs/internet_2008...eit/deutsch/luftsport_und_freizeit/index.html


----------



## Micha383 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*



antonio schrieb:


> NOKNOTE
> 
> antonio


 
 zu viel gewicht


----------



## Florian1980 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hast du denn den Balon schon? Dann frag doch einfach nach, ob ihn dir ein Angler in deiner Gegend mal an die Rute hängt. Schon siehst du, ob er Steigt oder nicht. Musst auch gar nix rechnen. 

Diese Art der Problemlösung versuche ich bei uns in der Firma täglich durchzusetzen, aber auch da haben die Studierten die Macht|rolleyes


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

So sieht's aus, was praktisch klappt, funktioniert theoretisch auch. Was theoretisch klappt, funktioniert praktisch noch lange nicht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht Angelschnur*

Hey TE,

was ist eigtl. aus deinem Projekt geworden?


mfg Kretzer


----------

